# Ski Sundown - Monday, 12/21/2009



## Grassi21 (Dec 16, 2009)

Who's down?  Steve-O, I know you have off.  I am shooting for a 10am start, maybe earlier... Ski until 1or so.


----------



## powhunter (Dec 16, 2009)

Im there....10 is fine

steveo


----------



## Madroch (Dec 21, 2009)

Night session for me tonight if I can get my x-mas shopping done this afternoon.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm out.  I might be back on Tuesday depending on the bump situation.


----------



## Madroch (Dec 21, 2009)

Just read the mogul plan phase 2-- if they flattened Stinger I will probably bag tonight.  :sad:


----------



## MrMagic (Dec 21, 2009)

im heading over there now, i will up date when i get back this afternoon


----------



## Greg (Dec 21, 2009)

Madroch said:


> Just read the mogul plan phase 2-- if they flattened Stinger I will probably bag tonight.  :sad:



If it's your last opportunity to ski for a while, why not go anyway? You could always run mogul drills down Gunny...


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 21, 2009)

Greg said:


> If it's your last opportunity to ski for a while, why not go anyway? You could always run mogul drills down Gunny...



i don't think Gunny is open:

trails open
Easier Trails Listing: Main mountain -Tom's Treat, Over Easy, Papoose, Panhandle 
Sunnyside Learning Area - Little Joe, S'no Way, Breezeway, Sensation, Big Bend
More Difficult Trails Listing: Canyon Run, Nor'easter(ungroomed), Exhibition
Most Difficult Trails Listing: Stinger (with terrain park), Temptor(ungroomed)


----------



## Greg (Dec 21, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> i don't think Gunny is open:
> 
> trails open
> Easier Trails Listing: Main mountain -Tom's Treat, Over Easy, Papoose, Panhandle
> ...



I think they just forgot to list it.



> Terrain Open
> Total Trails/Runs: *15*



They were bombing it all day yesterday and probably into the night. If it's not open right now, they have to be close.

Then he can do moguls drills on Stinger....


----------



## bvibert (Dec 21, 2009)

Greg said:


> If it's your last opportunity to ski for a while, why not go anyway? You could always run mogul drills down Gunny...



True.  The website doesn't say it, but the snow phone says that Gunny is open today.


----------



## Madroch (Dec 21, 2009)

Greg said:


> I think they just forgot to list it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll probably still go.  errr, I need to learn some mogul drills before I can do 'em?  Any suggestions?  Fischers are shop bound for a badly needed tune (the damage from SB was a little beyond my limited tuning skills- particularly as to the edges and one nice core shot), so I won't be "cruising".

Maybe I'll try to find a small comfy jump and see if I can't work on air a little, it needs it.


----------



## Greg (Dec 21, 2009)

Short tight turns, quiet upper body, head up, hand position. That's about as complex as I make it. There are probably other actual "drills" you can do, but I like to have fun when I ski too.


----------



## MrMagic (Dec 21, 2009)

gunny is open, bumps are gone, very windy, lots of stupid pinecones  on the trail


----------



## mondeo (Dec 21, 2009)

Javelin turns - short/medium radius turns only on the downhill ski, uphill ski lifted and pointing downhill across the down hill ski.


----------



## powhunter (Dec 21, 2009)

Madroch said:


> I'll probably still go.  errr, I need to learn some mogul drills before I can do 'em?  Any suggestions?  Fischers are shop bound for a badly needed tune (the damage from SB was a little beyond my limited tuning skills- particularly as to the edges and one nice core shot), so I won't be "cruising".
> 
> Maybe I'll try to find a small comfy jump and see if I can't work on air a little, it needs it.



Id be happy to show you the drills that I learned  at mogul camp ...theres about 3 or 4 of them....Next time out for me will be xmas eve-day

steveo


----------



## MR. evil (Dec 21, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Id be happy to show you the drills that I learned  at mogul camp ...theres about 3 or 4 of them....Next time out for me will be xmas eve-day
> 
> steveo



Now I really need to make sure I ski with you on Xmas eve. I need to see those drills.


----------



## powhunter (Dec 21, 2009)

The javelin drill is a good one that Mike explained.....I can show you a few others as well

steveo


----------

